# Just had to post this Rattler pic



## immunetek (Mar 13, 2008)

My yearling EDB after feeding today!!


----------



## Demonlude (Feb 17, 2009)

Great snap! Have you got any other pictures of him/her?


----------



## Moodie (Aug 3, 2008)

Nice pic. Why do their gums cover their fangs like that? Do the gums slide back when it bites its prey? Sorry if thats a stupid question but I dont know much about DWA species.


----------



## immunetek (Mar 13, 2008)

All the vipers have fang sheaths that push back as they bite revealing the fangs,

They are just a soft covering that protects the fangs when they are hinged back flat against the roof of the mouth


----------



## immunetek (Mar 13, 2008)

*One More Pic*

Pic of her just after she arrived


----------



## HABU (Mar 21, 2007)

:2thumb:my favorite rattler!:no1:


----------



## struvas (Jan 22, 2009)

Same snake eating!


----------



## camo (Jul 17, 2010)

WOW such a great photograph : victory:


----------



## Whosthedaddy (Nov 29, 2009)

Vipers are cool looking but the rattlers I think pip it in my eyes.


----------



## HABU (Mar 21, 2007)

rattlers... the most evolved of snakes... all the bells and whistles...


----------



## citronella (Dec 15, 2009)

Amazing picture. I like rattle snakes too. :flrt:


----------

